# Split Fence



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

A buddy has a JoinTech router fence that really appeals to me. Unfortunately, the company is out of business. A local woodworker had a Freud router table with a Porter Cable 690 router for sale. The table, a Freud RTP1000, has a split fence with micro adjusters. (The table has an updated Jessem metal plate instead of the plastic Freud plate.) 

Now that I have it and have used it a couple of times, I wonder if the split fence is a good idea. The JoinTech is a single fence. It can be challenging to get one side of the fence perfectly aligned with the other side. (Remember, I'm a beginner.) Should I consider putting a solid fence spanning the two sides of the split fence? If I do, it could be tough to adjust both sides of the fence equally. 

Several people have said that Incra or someone makes a fence similar to the JoinTech, but the ads I've seen are not clear to me. I like the idea of a micro adjuster. What's the closest match to the JoinTech in a current product?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@patlaw...
is the spit fence to complete fences or does it have split faces and joined together at the center in the back of the fence...


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> @patlaw...
> is the spit fence two complete fences or does it have split faces and joined together at the center in the back of the fence...


It's split faces joined to the center in the back of the fence. Here is the manual.

Freud RTP1000 Manual


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't see what the problem is...
are you wanting to upgrade the Freud fence???
to me you are better off with a split fence so that you can inline or offset... can do more w/ it...

you can take the two pieces of your fence off and put on a single if you wish...

is it the Freud or the JoinTech you are having problems aligning???
I would buy something if the maker went out of business..

come the Incra fence.. there are owners of the fence here that may be able to help you...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, a fence on a router table needs to be straight and square to the table surface. It needs a clearance hole for the bit and dust collection. That is it. It doesn't need a micro adjuster or split faces to do most routing jobs. The fence does not need to be parallel to the tables edges for most jobs, only if you are using a miter slot for a sled.

People over complicate things; "Simple is better."


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

A split fence is absolutely essential for jointing boards on a router table. Whilst a micro-adjuster is not essential, it can save time and a lot of tapping and guesswork. It's really easy to place a bar across the back of a split fence to keep both faces in line and this can be performed either permanently with nuts and bolts or temporarily with clamps.

I wouldn't be without a split fence, but then I'm spoiled because I have the Incra LS systems which are almost infinitely variable and provide for my every need, even the ones I don't know about yet.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Mike...once you have the fence aligned and set the knobs you shouldn't need to work with the micro-adjust for most of your cuts. The fence can then be adjusted to the bit for the particular cut you are doing with the big T-handles...their intended use.

Is it possible that you might be thinking you would need to use the micro-adjust for every cut and always need to adjust both knobs to keep the fences straight...?


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Nickp said:


> Is it possible that you might be thinking you would need to use the micro-adjust for every cut and always need to adjust both knobs to keep the fences straight?


Yes. Maybe you just cleared up a misconception for me. The videos I've watched of micro adjustable fences show them being adjusted with the mechanism for each cut. That's certainly the way my buddy uses his JoinTech, but the JoinTech has a longer range-of-travel, as well. 

Now that I look at the Incra LS, maybe I'm look at this the wrong way. I guess I thought the Freud adjusters were a poor man's LS, but now I see that is not the case. 

I'm glad I asked.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

patlaw said:


> Yes. Maybe you just cleared up a misconception for me. The videos I've watched of micro adjustable fences show them being adjusted with the mechanism for each cut. That's certainly the way my buddy uses his JoinTech, but the JoinTech has a longer range-of-travel, as well.
> 
> Now that I look at the Incra LS, maybe I'm look at this the wrong way. I guess I thought the Freud adjusters were a poor man's LS, but now I see that is not the case.
> 
> I'm glad I asked.


Pat...one way to make small adjustments with the main hold-downs is to only release one side of the fence and adjust the distance to the bit with one side of the fence (as Mike suggested). Remember, the fence only needs to be perfectly parallel when using a sled or miter gauge.  The bit doesn't care how the fence is set and only cares how much it is set to cut...

Try it out a couple of times...I think you'll be pleased.

Once you get the hang of adjusting the fence you can do wonders with the split for edge cleanup for jointing...lots of videos on how to do this. At that point you will appreciate the fine adjustment the split allows you.

...now get out there and make some sawdust so you can also exercise the shop vac...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike do the fence halves not back against a solid backer? In other words can't you back the adjusters up until they bottom out against the framework? That fence looks just like one I built except I didn't bother with the micro adjusters. You can shim the outfeed to accomplish the same thing. I very rarely need to do that since I have a jointer and there are very few other times when shimming the outfeed is necessary. I liked being able to close the gap on the bit. I felt safer doing that but other than that an adjustable fence doesn't do anything a fixed one won't do. You can set up a fixed fence to joint by just adding a layer or two of tape on the outfeed set.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Mike do the fence halves not back against a solid backer? In other words can't you back the adjusters up until they bottom out against the framework? That fence looks just like one I built except I didn't bother with the micro adjusters. You can shim the outfeed to accomplish the same thing. I very rarely need to do that since I have a jointer and there are very few other times when shimming the outfeed is necessary. I liked being able to close the gap on the bit. I felt safer doing that but other than that an adjustable fence doesn't do anything a fixed one won't do. You can set up a fixed fence to joint by just adding a layer or two of tape on the outfeed set.


Charles, I don't know how to accurately answer your question. The manual will answer your question, if you don't mind downloading it and taking a look. My opinion at this point is that the micro adjust is for fine tuning and not positioning. That's different than what I initially thought. 

Freud RTP1000 Manual


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

To the Incra question, Incra bought the JoinTech patents. Their current fence system, the LS, is the direct descendant of the JT IPM and works pretty much the same (though better). In fact, JoinTech templates work in the Incra LS fence system and vice versa. I have both so I can assure you this is true.

On micro adjust, there are a lot of opinions on it's value but I use it on my LS all the time. You can move in .001" increments. (actually 1/1024 of an inch) making it super easy to sneak up on an exact cut. It takes guessing and "bump-n-pray" out of the equation. Because it locks in 1/32" increments, you get repeatability that a normal fence can't give you.

On split fences. I agree with Alan, split fences are useful for router table edge jointing. But other than that I see them as a complication and, frankly, something to go wrong. You can get the effect with a piece of tape on the outfeed side of a solid fence. If you are trying to straighten by more than a very small amount, better to use your table saw and then dress up on the router table. Of course a real jointer is the preferred tool in either case.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

PhilBa said:


> To the Incra question, Incra bought the JoinTech patents. Their current fence system, the LS, is the direct descendant of the JT IPM and works pretty much the same (though better). In fact, JoinTech templates work in the Incra LS fence system and vice versa. I have both so I can assure you this is true.
> 
> On micro adjust, there are a lot of opinions on it's value but I use it on my LS all the time. You can move in .001" increments. (actually 1/1024 of an inch) making it super easy to sneak up on an exact cut. It takes guessing and "bump-n-pray" out of the equation. Because it locks in 1/32" increments, you get repeatability that a normal fence can't give you.
> 
> On split fences. I agree with Alan, split fences are useful for router table edge jointing. But other than that I see them as a complication and, frankly, something to go wrong. You can get the effect with a piece of tape on the outfeed side of a solid fence. If you are trying to straighten by more than a very small amount, better to use your table saw and then dress up on the router table. Of course a real jointer is the preferred tool in either case.


That's really good information, phil. I was not aware of the patent situation between JoinTech and Incra. Since I don't have a table saw or jointer (that I can get to), I'm trying to use a router and the table to its maximum capability.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The two fences do adjust separately which seems to me to be a drawback and not an asset. My personal opinion is that it is overly complicated and could cause to spend more time setting up than the adjustability will ever save you time in the odd instance that you need it. As Has been said. You can add shims to slifding fences that back against a solid frame or you can use a solid fence and just add some tape to the outfeed side. 

This fence reminds me of the saying that "fishing lures aren't made to catch fish, they're made to catch fisherman."


----------



## Woody Smith (Feb 16, 2007)

PhilBa,

Where did you find information that Incra bought the Jointech patents?

RouterSmith


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

The last two tables I have built I built with split fences. I have done the straight board with a cutout for the bit, and I honestly found it more trouble than its worth. The split fence allows me to size the opening for the bit being used, and I have found it works very well with dust collection. I have found my setups with it to be very quick and simple.


----------

